# Hi from SWFL



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi, & Welcome,
You're in a great area weather wise for bees.
Do a search on cutout. That is what you'll be doing when removing the comb from the walls of the house, & tying them in frames.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Best wishes with your historic hive. Are there restrictions to cutting the wall? You probably know to cut or tear the comb out of the wall and tie it in frames with string, rubber bands or wire. If I wasn't traveling I would help or just take pictures. I have saved a few hives over the years.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Best wishes with your historic hive. Are there restrictions to cutting the wall? You probably know to cut or tear the comb out of the wall and tie it in frames with string, rubber bands or wire. If I wasn't traveling I would help or just take pictures. I have saved a few hives over the years.


The only thing we have to do is keep it historically accurate on the outside of the house, it's a pretty progressive neighborhood. I'm sorry you're traveling, I would be appreciative for help, either doing the cutout or working the camera!


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome to the world of beekeeping


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

peacekeeperapiaries said:


> welcome to the world of beekeeping


Thank you! I have a question for the South FL beeks: do we worry about seasons as much here?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

You worry about every season


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Seasons: not as much as up north seasons but yes we have seasons and blooms and we worry about them. Its great you are getting wtih a local club they can provide you local info and help with local information. Also get with your local bee inspector, he will be a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

peacekeeperapiaries said:


> You worry about every season


LOL! Seasons? We have those here? I thought it there was tourist season and off-season, and that was it... Just kidding, it is only 47 here right now, unseasonably cold. But I guess this is the best time of year I could be doing this.

It turns out that the guy from BASF that I called to help me is the president, so I know I am in good hands. I will be meeting him tomorrow or Tuesday, and I am very looking forward to it!


----------

